# Refrigerator Smell



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

After a weeks use our refrigerator developed a smell I can only liken to a pair of well used sneakers.

I don't recall our previous Wanderer fridge developing such a strong odor.

We picked up a couple of the $1.69 charcoal things that you hang in the fridge and will try them.

I was just wondering what others use.

Mike


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

DW puts arm and hammer baking soda box in fridge at all times. kept some pretty stinky stuff







in there on our trips and never noticed any odor. for us, prevention is the key







.

scott


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Hopefully you are storing the fridge and freezer with the doors propped open .. that will greatly reduce the chance of smell --

Also -- about every two months I will take warm water with Clorox and wipe out the inside very well -- perhaps that will work for you...

and then like Stapless I use Arm and Hammer to keep the odor down -- but if you already have a smell you need to clean it out first .. and make sure that you get in the fins of the inside of the fridge -- something may have got in thtere and went sour...


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

Thanks for the info. ... will pass along to the boss.
Mike


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

We also leave the doors open while not in use and it seems to do the trick. Are you sure nothing spilled in there?

Chris


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I have one of those little battery operated circulation fans, and drop a charcoal packet in there once a month. Haven't noticed a problem.

Tim


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

The "trick" I use is to wipe the inside down with a little Hydrogen Peroxide. It kills the bacteria that is causing the odor and it does no harm to the finish or plastic. After I'm done, I take a small napkin or paper towel and put a few drops of vanilla extract on it and place it in the fridge. In about 1 day your fridge will smell brand new.

Big Iron


----------

